# male endler acting strange



## James_stace (Oct 30, 2010)

i bought a pair of endlers and put them in a tank with 6 mountain minnows and the male of the pair isnt showing any interest in the female. He shouls with the minnows and does a sort of "jig" at them. i assumed it was a courtship display because he turns sideways and makes himself as big as possible and shakes. If it is courtship will he learn he cant mate with them? 

cheers james


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds like he's trying to show his stuff.... be patient, he'll find her again soon...


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Often fish will shoal together from different species, and there is always a pecking order. That's one of my favorite things to watch in my tanks. And depending on the fish the display can be just a dance, flaring, turning, chasing, nipping...
My guess would be something along these lines, course you may have (but not to likely) an overly amourous fish.
"Budha in your tank"


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Male endlers are like that, they will try to breed with anything that moves in a tank. In about 4 to 6 weeks you will probably see some fry if the minnows don't eat them first.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I found this great write up on Endlers that explains it all...
Aquaworld Aquarium - Endler's Livebearer
I am always learning more myself, and never surprised by the variety of behavior in Tje world....
"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you really want to learn about endlers go to Endlers U.S.A. :: Home or the ALA which both of which has better info on them.

I raise endlers myself, belonging to species maint program for them.


----------



## James_stace (Oct 30, 2010)

those sites were both great, thanks a lot guys . i didnt realise there was so much to the endlers i just always thought they were a relative of the guppy. i really think they deseerve to be more popular than they are, they are so colourful and full of character . 

cheers james


----------

